# Toshihiko Koga, age 53 - Judo Gold Medallist



## Xue Sheng (Mar 24, 2021)

Toshihiko Koga (1967 - 2021)

Japan's judo gold medallist Koga dies aged 53


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 24, 2021)

That is too young. RIP sit.


----------



## Buka (Mar 24, 2021)

R.I.P.


----------

